
StageXL: A Flash-like Dart Library Ready for Production Level Games - WoodenChair
http://www.stagexl.org
======
tluyben2
I don't and never did use much Flash/AS, but wouldn't Haxe be a more logical
choice? It is already battle tested and it is a lot more like AS/Flash than
Dart? Not sure what experienced Flash devs would think; any here?

~~~
flavoie
Plus, with Haxe and openFL, you will be able to ship native c++ build of your
game for free (same code).

If only Haxe could add something more uptodate for multicore concurrency than
thread.

------
camus2
What api do you use ? canvas ? webgl ? svg? do you use 1 canvas , or multiple
canvas for the object graph ect... How do you handle rich text? do you handle
3D ? filters ? ...

that's the kind of info i'd like to see on the homepage ,HTML5 doesnt mean
anything today without the details.

~~~
kbutler
"The Stage class represents the main drawing area and is a wrapper over the
HTML5 Canvas element"

------
WoodenChair
Dart w/ StageXL maybe a logical next step for developers stuck with legacy
Flash applications (and I think of all Flash application as legacy moving
forward).

------
cdekok
This looks nice :D

